# Hella Daytime Running Lights Fiat Ducato / Boxer / Jumper



## Addie

http://www.tagfahrlicht.com/IT/picture/downloads/Einbaustory/EinbaustoryLEDayLine_Fiat_Ducato.pdf

These look quite impressive - and OEM finish.

Can't find any prices - but bet they will be expensive!

However - the wiring information should help people who are thinking about installing any non-hella items that are available on eBay etc


----------



## gnscloz

*Re: Hella Daytime Running Lights Fiat Ducato / Boxer / Jumpe*



Addie said:


> http://www.tagfahrlicht.com/IT/picture/downloads/Einbaustory/EinbaustoryLEDayLine_Fiat_Ducato.pdf
> 
> These look quite impressive - and OEM finish.
> 
> Can't find any prices - but bet they will be expensive!
> 
> However - the wiring information should help people who are thinking about installing any non-hella items that are available on eBay etc


agree nice looking kit pricy tho found expired advert
http://www.pistonheads.com/SALES/1981313.htm

or here 8O 
http://www.drivesafeandlegal.co.uk/...a+Lights/Hella+LED+Daytime+Running+Lights.htm


----------



## Addie

I think those two posts are just for the Hella LEDayLine units - and not the Ducato specific mountings.

I've found them on German eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150502766539

Wonder if a Group-Buy would be a possibility. Still - probably at least £150 a unit which is still steep.


----------



## Addie

I got up close and personal to the Adria Stand @ the NEC and identified the DRL lamps which they use in the standard Ducato Step recesses without any modification as seen here:










and here:










and identified these are these lamps from Hella:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180398898322

Bit expensive, but was able to find these units made by Osram which are an identical size and fit perfectly in the recess without any modifications required:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170555211873

Which I have ordered. I can't really get away with any trims as per the hella items as I don't want a colour coded bumper!


----------



## SaddleTramp

These are Nice ones, <Here>

These are the ones For Fiat I think, "Ring Aurora"


----------



## Addie

The Ring Aurora is a nice lamp unit - here it is integrated into a Fiat Ducato:


----------



## cabby

dont tell me that this is going to be a requirement soon for europe.

cabby


----------



## SaddleTramp

cabby said:


> dont tell me that this is going to be a requirement soon for europe.
> 
> cabby


It has to be fitted on all new cars from 2011 in UK mate, So it won't be long before it is a requirement in UK.


----------



## ICDSUN

Feb 2011 all new vehicles have to have daylight running lights, not sure if it is across the board vans etc but cars yes. I think it is an excellent move, very effective and if it saves 1 life then well worth it.

A lot of the dealers will need to get them retrofitted on their forecourt stock possibly as they won't comply if it is for vans also

Chris


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

I like those flexible LED strip types but it seeps to me that you need to have a cross between the skills of someone who builds ships in bottles and a keyhole surgeon to make a passable job of fitting them inside the headlights


----------



## Addie

I can't see that there is ever going to be a 'retro fit' legal requirement for these since driving around with your headlamps on is a similar effect, but going forward from this year on new vehicles they will have to be equipt with these.

If you fancy putting your headlamp in an oven to weaken the glue then they're quire easy to install inside the lamp units (apparently, I'll follow your lead on that!).

Failing that the Ring Aurora lamps already mentioned above are great and fit into the 'steps' on the Ducato bumpers (and are cheaper than the other units at the top of the post).


----------



## stewartwebr

Has anyone fitted any of these yet? If so which ones and how easy were they to wire in?

Was it a case of plugging them into pre exisiting wiring. Really fancy getting some

Thanks,

Stewart


----------



## Addie

There is a wiring diagram on the Hella PDF in the original post


----------



## stewartwebr

Hello,

I was just about to order a set of the Aurora lights from Amazon mentioned and linked above. I read that they stick on with double sided sticky tape and wire direct to the battery. The control system monitors the voltage increase once the engine has started on the battery terminal which in turn switches them on.....sounds good.

However, due to the brightness of these lights you cannot run then in the dark. So the system needs a switched live ie the headlight cable to be connected so when you turn your lights on it also sends a 12 volt signal to the running light controller to switch the runnning lights off.

The question is considering the Cam Bus system in my Fiat X250. Would it be okay to crimp onto the feed to one of the headlights??


----------



## Addie

stewartwebr said:


> However, due to the brightness of these lights you cannot run then in the dark.


I don't think the Hella ones do this either as far as I'm aware and I'm not sure if there is direct legalisation for this? I know they do dim with headlight on my Audi A4 but they are in the same lamp units, my neighbours Citroen DS3 does not dim at the same time when headlamps are turned on.

The Ring Aurora are at the 'boy racer' end of the lights and while they are provided with stick on pads etc they do have proper brackets so you can screw them in. On my post on Page 1 another member ' gnscloz' has created the white moulds to go around the lights giving a flush finish - if you PM him on here he will be able to advise.

The other option is go for the Osram lamps which look very similar to the Hella units that Adria are using on all their new vans and are still cheaper then the Hella ones in the opening post.

Edit: Osram link has expired, so have found a more recent one:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170592018824

Hella Units as what Adria are using:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180398898322

The Proper Hella Ducato Kit:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160536623576


----------



## Murano

Going off track slightly, away from Hella and Ring, but purely on a cost point of view. Can anybody see what the pitfalls of these are.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MEGA-BRIGHT-D...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item230a2012b9


----------



## Addie

Murano said:


> Going off track slightly, away from Hella and Ring, but purely on a cost point of view. Can anybody see what the pitfalls of these are.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MEGA-BRIGHT-D...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item230a2012b9


Firstly they are not 'fiat fit', the seller has just listed various items with fiat, ford, volvo etc to get his listings to show up with those keywords.

You really do get what you pay for when it comes to LED's and especially DRL units. Invariably you will be able to pick some up on eBay for next to nothing so it's just a case of trial and error. For me I'd want something which looked as close to 'factory fit' as possible, which is why the Hella, Osram and to a lesser extent the Ring units appeal.


----------



## j50jwr

*a legal requirement now?*

Hi There I've been following this thread for some time now and agree that there is evidence that they have been a reguirement since end of Feb this year. 
However I've noticed a number of new 11 plate models without the fitment, or at least not showing lights, and I thought the whole point was they would be automatic. Those that are showing them are the ones that have been fitting them for some time, Audis, Mercs Bemmers. Is there a lead in period, are motor vans included, and has anyone had a new van or car since end of Feb with them fitted, without asking specifically for them.

John


----------



## camoyboy

I have just fitted a set of DRL's to our Rapido which I bought off Ebay for £59. They fit into the foglight aperture and contain 4 LED's in each lamp. They come on when you start the engine (the control box senses the starter load) and go off about 20 secs after you turn off the ignition. This is like a "see you to the door" feature. When the headlamps are turned on the DRL's dim down to half brightness to prevent dazzle but still work as a marker lamp. Fairly straightforward to fit following the provided instructions. The outer ring is supplied in Black but I sprayed ours to match the rapido bumper. I think the guy is out of stock at ATM, but this is the link:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250889035883?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Colin


----------



## Addie

camoyboy said:


> I have just fitted a set of DRL's to our Rapido which I bought off Ebay for £59. They fit into the foglight aperture and contain 4 LED's in each lamp. They come on when you start the engine (the control box senses the starter load) and go off about 20 secs after you turn off the ignition. This is like a "see you to the door" feature. When the headlamps are turned on the DRL's dim down to half brightness to prevent dazzle but still work as a marker lamp. Fairly straightforward to fit following the provided instructions. The outer ring is supplied in Black but I sprayed ours to match the rapido bumper. I think the guy is out of stock at ATM, but this is the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250889035883?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Colin


These are great, Colin, I've seen them on Ducato's all over Europe and some German motorhome converters are fitting them as standard. I had eyed them on eBay from the same seller but didn't want to post until I had got hold of a set. Much butter then putting them in the step.

I had a colleague who fitted similar who got stopped and fined £30 for having his 'fog lights' on despite them being ignition operated, a bit of legislation brought in when the boy racers used to use them in the early 00's but with many manufactures (Ford, Skoda) choosing OEM foglight locations for their DRL's this should halt all but the most uninformed plod.

There is in fact a different way of connecting them so they only come only with the keys in the ignition - which would be my preference, this seller uses the auxiliary circuit hence the 'see me home' byproduct. The little click you hear after you've taken your keys out is the aux relay.

Any pictures of them in use?


----------



## camoyboy

Hi Addie,

There are 3 wires from the supplied control box, permanent live, earth and dipped beam. The box controls the "stay on" feature as this works even if you leave the keys in the ignition switch. I had already wired up a relay to run off the ignition live before I got this set, but as these came with a control box all pre-wired up I just used that.

I wasn't sure about the dim feature regarding the rules, but I see the latest Mercs have this as standard so I assume it is OK.

When I move the MH out next weekend to go to Lincoln I will get some pics with them on.

Colin


----------



## Sprinta

I've just ordered a set for my 2003 Ducato base and will post pics once fitted up.


----------

